# Mr. Clean Magic Eraser ruins exterior paint?



## rsusanto (Oct 19, 2005)

My wife recently took my BMW 2006 325i to a carwash. Upon returning the car to our garage, she noticed a couple of black spots on the engine hood. At first she tried to take them off by using a wet cloth. Since she couldn't do it, she took a magic eraser sponge and wiped the spots out. They were out, allright.

As I got home, I noticed that there is some kind of a circular pattern on the spot where she wiped the magic eraser on. It's barely noticeable, I had to look at it from a certain brightness and angle to see it. It looks like that the sponge somehow affected the paint. I tried to wipe the pattern off by using a wet cloth, to no avail. 

Do you think the paint job is ruin at this point? I'm really glad that it's not really noticeable. But, still it's a 1 month car and I love it almost as much as I love my wife 

Any tips?

Thanks!


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a couple of tips: Tell the Mrs. to stay away from the paint! :slap: If she doesn't listen, find a new Mrs.  Next, go check out the detailers forum, get some polish and a buffer, and go to work. I doubt that the paint is destroyed, just micro scratched. It should be repairable. :thumbup:


----------



## Tiga901 (Sep 7, 2005)

That Mr. Clean magic eraser is nothing but bleach in a marker pen! Would you bleach your car???? Hell no, but that is exactly what she did. I feel for you. 

Try Meguiars scratch x. I remembered reading in this forum or at e90post someone using it to get rid of nasty water spots and swirsl. He got it from Target.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Whether you wax, polish, towel dry our , etc. it does not matter, you are rubbing to materials together and create friction. This action wears down the paint over time.

So you always want to use the most delicate products as possible.

I would not use any kitchen cleaning product on my car, except for windex on the glass.

:thumbup:


----------



## One-Way (Oct 20, 2005)

rsusanto said:


> But, still it's a 1 month car and I love it almost as much as I love my wife


Lmao.


----------



## jpsquared (Mar 27, 2005)

The ***only thing*** and I stress _ONLY _ thing that the Magic Sponge is good for when detailing, is removing scuff marks/dirt from exterior plastic trim. I'm not brave enough to attempt that on interior parts, but when cleaning my wife's Volvo XC90 SUV, the trim looks brand new, especially with a follow-up buffing with some Lexol products...


----------



## MythMaker (Jul 21, 2005)

Get a claybar and don't mess with anything else on the paint. Works great.


----------

